
Fixing indoor air is a way to curb the spread of Covid-19 - akbarnama
https://www.fastcompany.com/90515931/theres-a-key-way-to-curb-the-spread-of-covid-19-but-no-one-is-talking-about-it
======
deorder
Not the first time I've heard about this and it makes sense. Sadly people
mentioning things like this get censored / deplatformed because their opinions
go against the government policy. Like this person in my country:

[https://www.maurice.nl/tag/humidity/](https://www.maurice.nl/tag/humidity/)

------
ezoe
Some countries are boasting that their superior policies prevent the spread so
the other countries should learn from them. I doubt it. While the difference
of Sweden and nearby countries can be explained by the policy difference, It's
hard to believe most Asian countries doesn't suffer that severely can be
explained by policy alone.

------
hellofunk
Here is an air quality presentation by none other than Hey spokesman DHH:

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1101552528632643584?s=20](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1101552528632643584?s=20)

~~~
mdrachuk
I’ve been using Awair[0] for almost a year and I did found a few problems with
my habits around managing air.

0:
[https://www.getawair.com/home/element](https://www.getawair.com/home/element)

~~~
raihansaputra
What problems did you find and how did you solve it? Do you feel the
difference other than the numbers displayed?

~~~
mdrachuk
1\. The fact that the humidity is often too low where I am at. I got a
humidifier. Before using this thing I had dry nostrils, but never paid
attention to it. Now it’s better.

2\. The way cooking affects pm2.5. I don’t have great ventilation in the
kitchen, so I started ventilating via windows for a better air quality at
home. I do not feel effects of this though.

3\. How fast the CO2 levels are rising with closed windows. Since my childhood
it was regular in my family to sleep with windows closed, and ventilate maybe
couple of times per day. And in the summer time the windows were closed when
the air was cooled with a conditioner.

It turns out, that in an hour with closed windows the CO2 level is already
higher than what is considered healthy. Nowadays it seems like I can say when
room needs ventilation without a sensor, just cause I feel the air is not
"nutritious" enough. I do feel worse (tired, slight headache) when not
ventilating.

